# Emetophobia



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

I just found this on the internetEmetophobia - an abnormal fear of vomiting (5th most common fear)(it has a name!!!)I've had this for about 7 years and the IBS is making it worse. I hate feeling sick all the time. It really scares me. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sandi M (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi







Do I ever have this problem! I can remember the last time I threw up -- 5 yrs old, in the car driving home from my great-grandmother's house. I haven't thrown up since -- and refuse to. I even got the stomach flu a few years ago and didn't throw up. It wasnt' easy to hold things down, but I did it. Now if I suspect someone has the flu, I avoid them at all costs. I start to panic if I feel sick to my stomach. I just recently found out that another person in my family has the same fear. Sorry not much help -- you're not alone


----------



## psymon101 (Dec 1, 2003)

Same here, if one of my kids or wife has stomach flu I get ready with all the medications to prevent the 'you know what'







Its made me paranoid about alot of different foods, I have rather a bland diet, that doesnt bother me at all... wife thinks I am crazy, but hey, we all need to be a bit crazy







The drugs are mainly pepto bismol, I sometimes finding myself chuging a whole bottle... then I take a glass of water and go off for a drive, takes my mind of the "v" till it passes, I have been very close, but the last time I "v-ed" was when I was 17, then I was scared of puking also and thought I conquered the fear, previous to that I puked when I was 13, the said thing is I can remeber the date/time of that episode, so I imagine that session mentally scared me... I cant really help, just take the pepto when the feeling arises







Plus there is a BB on the web somewhere dedicated to "Emets" I am sure a quick google will find it, if not I can route around my bookmarks on one of my old pc`s it should be there.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Wow! You mean I'm not the only one?? I have had this fear for YEARS (more than I can count!). In the past year or so I have started seeing a psychotherapist about it. It has helped to some degree, but I'm certainly not "cured." I too found some sites about emetophobia and was amazed to read the things people wrote... They sounded so much like me, I could have written them myself! Just last week I found a hypnotherapy program that you can purchase online which address "Fear of Vomiting". Right now, I am in the midst of Mike's hypnotherapy program for the IBS, but I am considering the other one for when I'm finished with this one. If you want the website, let me know. I can find it for you. The only problem is, I don't know how reliable the program would be. I haven't heard from anyone who's tried any of the programs on that site. However, I do think the hypno approach might be better, at least for me, than the cognitive behavioural approach I do with my therapist. I understand how much this fear/phobia/anxiety interferes with your life.. believe me!.. I am a teacher and around sick kids far more than I'd like to be! I also live alone and that's part of the reason. I don't know what I'd do if I was living in the same place with someone who was vomiting. Let me know if you want the site for the hyno program. Good luck!


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I had that before, don't anymore. I had the flue a few years back and threw up so much (like 30 times) that it's cured me of any fear of vomiting ever again. Nothing like exposure to get rid of a phobia!


----------

